# homemade horse treat recipes



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

> Molasses Cookies Horse Treats
> Your horse will love the sweet crunchiness of these cookies. They keep well in an air-tight container. Never feed too many treats too often.
> INGREDIENTS:
> 1 ½ cup all purpose flour
> ...


Make that but use like oatmeal oats, I used old fashioned style versus fast cooking oats cuz they got mushy in the oven, and made those same treats and my horse went INSANE for them, in fact the barn cats got into the bag and ate them when I didn't store them properly when I left for a ride. I don't know anything about bran and hypp horses but just make that recipe with oatmeal oats.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

abby - i would make that recipe, but she cannot have molasses. I believe it has potassium in it and she can't have any. I was looking at other recipes that have bran, but i just didn't know if it was ok for them.

Thank you for your input tho.

I couldn't find any information on bran and hypp so i thought if anyone here knew.


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

I aint sure that I'll be baking any goodies for my two but I'll tell ya what.......

Some of them recipes sure look good. 
I might just try a couple of them..... for myself. :lol: .

DGW


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i know what you mean DGW! I was looking through them and i'm like "hmm i wonder how those taste"


----------



## Ella-lou (Jan 11, 2021)

appylover31803 said:


> i found a site with a bunch of recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if bran is ok to feed to Hypp positive horses?


Don’t know sorry!🤷🏼‍♀️🙈 x


----------



## Ella-lou (Jan 11, 2021)

Don’t know soz


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

This thread is from 2008...very old.
Due to a programming glitch old, dusty threads have resurfaced...
We ask all members to please read posting dates before replying so old & dusty stay old & dusty.
Based on the age of and lack of activity...
*This thread is now CLOSED*


----------

